# Top Five Introductions to Calvinism



## Reformed Thomist (Dec 18, 2009)

What five books (or book_lets_, 'cuz some of them are great) would you recommend as really good introductions to Calvinism (or books that may serve as such)? I'll start with some obvious choices (which you may repeat if you want)...

Amazon.com: What is Reformed Theology?: Understanding the Basics (9780801065590): R. Sproul: Books

Amazon.com: Chosen by God (9780842313353): R. C. Sproul: Books

Amazon.com: Reformed Doctrine of Predestination (9780875521121): Loraine Boettner: Books

Amazon.com: The Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended, Documented (9780875528274): David N. Steele, Curtis C. Thomas, S. Lance Quinn: Books

Amazon.com: Evangelistic Calvinism (9780851519296): John Benton: Books


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 18, 2009)

All of Grace: C. H. Spurgeon
liveing for God's glory: Joel R. Beeke
The Doctrines of Grace: Rediscovering the Evangelical Gospel: James Boice
The Sovereignty of God: Arthur W. Pink


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 18, 2009)

Good suggestions already. I would add Ephesians.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Dec 18, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> living for God's glory: Joel R. Beeke



Great book!


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent choices.

I would add the Westminster Standards, notebook format is handy (which Scripture proofs at the bottom of the page)

http://www.cepbookstore.com/p-561-confession-wprfs-unbound-3-ho.aspx

The Blue notebook binder: (also designed to contain the PCA Book of Church Order, both the Westminster Standards and BCO are the constitution of the PCA):
http://www.cepbookstore.com/p-76-book-of-church-order-binder.aspx


and this book by Mr. Palmer:
Amazon.com: Five Points of Calvinism, The (9780801069260): Edwin Palmer: Books


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 18, 2009)

Boettner's _The Reformed Faith _is a good summary. It even gives you permission to make copies to give to others.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 18, 2009)

As for a short intro Spencer's little booklet is good. 

Amazon.com: Tulip: The Five Points of Calvinism in the Light of Scripture (9780801063930): Duane Spencer: Books


----------



## Sven (Dec 18, 2009)

How about a short work by the man Calvin himself? This is a great little piece that is accessible to a wide variety of readers. Who better to Introduce Calvinism than Calvin?

Amazon.com: Truth For All Time - Gift Edition (9781848710221): John Calvin: Books

-----Added 12/18/2009 at 08:42:28 EST-----

This is good too. Also by Calvin.

Amazon.com: Golden Booklet of the True Christian Life (9780801065286): John Calvin: Books

Both books could be read in succession, and would make great group study books.


----------

